
The Punctured Myth of Sheryl Sandberg - docker_up
https://newrepublic.com/article/152320/punctured-myth-sheryl-sandberg
======
jakegarelick
This reads like a hit piece. Yuck.

The author's previous article is titled "Facebook Betrayed America". Here's a
nugget from this one:

    
    
      But what did Sandberg expect when she hired a Republican opposition-research firm?
    

Immediately after, Sheryl is quoted saying she had no knowledge of hiring
Definers.

~~~
catacombs
If you were Sandberg, questioned about hiring a Republican opposition research
firm, would you confirm it to the public, even if it'll make the company look
bad? Of course not.

This story was not a hit piece. It follows the NYT piece, which is a thorough
investigation. To say otherwise is to fall for Facebook's propaganda.

~~~
avmich
> If you were Sandberg, questioned about hiring a Republican opposition
> research firm, would you confirm it to the public, even if it'll make the
> company look bad? Of course not.

And that's perhaps a problem, because looking insincere hurts company image
long term.

